# Answer To The Cub Porn Problem



## Rekhit (May 11, 2010)

Something that bounced around in my skull this morning, a possible  solution to the question of whether to have cub porn on this site or  not, one that will allow cub porn to remain on this site for those to  enjoy it AND for those who like myself who live in countries where the  law now prohibits viewings sites where such art exists.

Filters.

A special filter designed specifically for cub porn. The idea would be  is that all cub porn would have a special option attached to it that  would act like the general/mature/adult feature, and in the control  panel would be the filter option for cub porn. Voila! Activate the  filter, all cub porn would disappear and you can browse to your hearts  content without having to worry about seeing cubs being raped.

What do you think


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I say what's wrong with cub porn? I'm quite the fan of furry loli.

EDIT: And I can already forsee the intense bashing...


----------



## Rekhit (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I say what's wrong with cub porn? I'm quite the fan of furry loli.
> 
> EDIT: And I can already forsee the intense bashing...



If people cannot comment constructively and maturely then that's their problem. I've simply given an idea. Yes, I'm sure people are going to explode. It'll give me something to laugh at. Some will give give construstive comments and suggestions. That will give me something to think and talk about. Roll with the punches so to speak.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I say what's wrong with cub porn? I'm quite the fan of furry loli.
> 
> EDIT: And I can already forsee the intense bashing...


Your parents must be so proud.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Your parents must be so proud.


Actually, my parents have no clue I'm into this.


----------



## Armaetus (May 11, 2010)

Filters are a good idea as I find that kind of art disgusting, and don't give me that "If you don't like it, don't look at it" crap, since I don't.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Well i suppose filters would be good for some people to use. And on a less related subject, why is it necessary to restrict viewing of mature images on FA only to users, and at the same time make it so no one can join?


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> why is it necessary to restrict viewing of mature images on FA only to users, and at the same time make it so no one can join?



Because it's to piss off a guy called Cyberfox. To stop his friend from joining or something.

Or possibly because there were serious security flaws identified with it, so it's been pulled until it's sorted.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 11, 2010)

Filters will work, except one problem.

Filters require the user to post proper tags.. and what else should be tagged?  I tend to find vore disgusting, and want it blocked.  My friend was raped by a furry at a con, and he wants rape blocked.  Etc.  

What I would suggest would be using Adblock to block out artists who are known to be in what you dislike.  That way, someone can publish a subscription list, and there ya go.


----------



## Armaetus (May 11, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Filters will work, except one problem.
> 
> Filters require the user to post proper tags.. and what else should be tagged?  I tend to find vore disgusting, and want it blocked.  My friend was raped by a furry at a con, and he wants rape blocked.  Etc.
> 
> What I would suggest would be using Adblock to block out artists who are known to be in what you dislike.  That way, someone can publish a subscription list, and there ya go.



Adblock blocks individual or groups of images, so how is this even possible? The names of the files are different so how do you even manage to block via filters?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Filters will work, except one problem.
> 
> Filters require the user to post proper tags..


Some people might be too lazy to tag what they put up.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Actually, my parents have no clue I'm into this.


I figured that much.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

OP please do not make threads about Cub porn here, it creates lame repetitive drama that always ends the same way.

Thanks, Signed 
~ Everyone with half a brain.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 11, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Adblock blocks individual or groups of images, so how is this even possible? The names of the files are different so how do you even manage to block via filters?



I block via artist.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

I like the idea of filters, and not just for cub.


Tails The Fox said:


> Some people might be too lazy to tag what they put up.


Make it a requirement to put things in categories when you upload it.
Add in a "flagging" system that allows users to flag art that is in the wrong category.
Etc.

Plenty of possible fixes to that problem.


----------



## Rekhit (May 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> OP please do not make threads about Cub porn here, it creates lame repetitive drama that always ends the same way.
> 
> Thanks, Signed
> ~ Everyone with half a brain.



Drama that won't go away that, at some point, there is an actual solution; believe you me, I want it to go away as much as the next sensible person.


----------



## Rekhit (May 11, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I like the idea of filters, and not just for cub.
> 
> Make it a requirement to put things in categories when you upload it.
> Add in a "flagging" system that allows users to flag art that is in the wrong category.
> ...



This is a damn good idea.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 11, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I like the idea of filters, and not just for cub.
> 
> Make it a requirement to put things in categories when you upload it.
> Add in a "flagging" system that allows users to flag art that is in the wrong category.
> ...



They can't even get the notes system working properly or keep registration open or fix the commission page.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2010)

I thought filters/tags were being worked on already. Either way, not a new idea by a long shot.



Tails The Fox said:


> I say what's wrong with cub porn? I'm quite the fan of furry loli.



>Likes cub porn
>Better Days avatar

Yep, you just might be the worst person I've seen today.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 11, 2010)

This has been suggested numerous times before, mostly ending in shitstorm, OP...
We have the new AUP for this stuff...

Also, inb4lock



GraemeLion said:


> They can't even get the notes system working  properly or keep registration open or fix the commission page.


Dude, they REWROTE the notes system!
Isn't that even good enough for you?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2010)

The problem is making a filter would take alot of time and isn't as easy as you all believe.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Adblock blocks individual or groups of images, so how is this even possible? The names of the files are different so how do you even manage to block via filters?


its possible, we even had a topic a while back suggesting on how to do it


GraemeLion said:


> They can't even get the notes system working  properly or keep registration open or fix the commission page.


I'm sorry for them to choose to make a new Notes system, fixing a security problem with registration, and also doing a COMPLETELY new Commission page. I forgot to add all of this is being done by one guy on his SPARE time, yea they cant do anything.

now please leave and come back with more than a quarter of a brain.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> I thought filters/tags were being worked on already. Either way, not a new idea by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the keyword is MIGHT. although if I mentioned my other fetish, you'd have to remove might from the sentence.

EDIT: You can add to your list
>Is attempting to change his name to Fisk Black

I just keep getting worse XD


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> the keyword is MIGHT. although if I mentioned my other fetish, you'd have to remove might from the sentence.


FYI: It's necrophilia.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> FYI: It's necrophilia.


 Nope, not that. Keep guessing.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 11, 2010)

Filters are on the way. From what I understood it shouldn't be too long either. Yeah, there's a problem with tagging but if you see art with important tags missing then just report it. Even if people do tag they are going to screw it up. I don't know if you've ever actually looked at the tags people give things.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Filters are on the way. From what I understood it shouldn't be too long either. Yeah, there's a problem with tagging but if you see art with important tags missing then just report it. Even if people do tag they are going to screw it up. I don't know if you've ever actually looked at the tags people give things.


Which is why drop down categories (like the ones already in place, but expanded a bit more) are great, as long as people use them properly.

Like this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3631650/


EDIT: also, your avatar is so adorable! <3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 11, 2010)

> Which is why drop down categories (like the ones already in place, but  expanded a bit more) are great, as long as people use them properly.
> 
> Like this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3631650/



Those tags are the kind I mean. And there also ones that are left out or just spelled wrong.

Those drop down menus are actually really good. Their not too specific that its a mission to use but they nicely bring related subjects together.


----------



## Carenath (May 11, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I block via artist.


It isn't that hard to setup either.



~Genesis~ said:


> I like the idea of filters, and not just for cub.
> 
> Make it a requirement to put things in categories when you upload it.
> Add in a "flagging" system that allows users to flag art that is in the wrong category.
> ...


We're already considering this.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It isn't that hard to setup either.
> 
> 
> We're already considering this.


So Carenth, what's the plan anyhow?


Oh hey btw you guys should prepare for AC this year cause apparently that's when FA gets the most traffic.


----------



## Carenath (May 11, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> They can't even get the notes system working properly or keep registration open or fix the commission page.


We've been over this before.
You said you're a software engineer.
You said you've offered to code for FA, but got turned down.
You said you're bitter about it and have no desire to offer your services.
We discussed this in detail via PM.

If you can't contribute anything more than bitter remarks, don't bother saying anything at all. We know the current code is broken, but spending time trying to fix it, is time wasted and a waste of limited resources, time should be contributed towards the rewrite that is still being worked on. You said you wrote a system before.. why not do something constructive and offer to help out instead of posting unhelpful childish remarks.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Which is why drop down categories (like the ones already in place, but expanded a bit more) are great, as long as people use them properly.
> 
> Like this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3631650/
> 
> ...


dont let the icon fool you, they be "The Forum White Knight"
may it be about cub porn, Zoophiles, pedophiles, they shall defend them.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 11, 2010)

Carenath said:


> We've been over this before.
> You said you're a software engineer.
> You said you've offered to code for FA, but got turned down.
> You said you're bitter about it and have no desire to offer your services.
> ...



I'm not offering childish remarks. (or, more accurately, was not intending to.)

I'm pointing out that filters may be something that doesn't have a priority whereas the user can put client side filters on artists and block it out right now.

Plus, with client side filtering, they have the advantage of not worrying about artists not tagging their stuff properly. 

I agree that time should be spent on the rewrite, and if that's where people are going, awesome.  But something can be done by users, right now, if they want to filter out artists who are drawing things they don't like.

And.. EDIT:

I wouldn't have a problem contributing, but I am working on a few writing projects, and that preempts my time now.  At some point in the future, I would be open to do things.  That said, I realize I came off bitter or out of line, and I apologize.  My whole point is "why wait for FA to do things" when you, the user, can do client side blocking.  I even think there could be some extended Greasemonkey work here.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2010)

^Graeme you got turned down, they don't want your help get over it.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2010)

I've got an answer to the repetitive thread problem.

Maybe if users looked to see if the same exact thread has been posted to the forum before it wouldn't happen so goddamn much.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I've got an answer to the repetitive thread problem.
> 
> Maybe if users looked to see if the same exact thread has been posted to the forum before it wouldn't happen so goddamn much.


70% of the time they get locked


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Well i suppose filters would be good for some people to use. And on a less related subject, why is it necessary to restrict viewing of mature images on FA only to users, and at the same time make it so no one can join?


Making sure that underage b&s don't view porn.


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

Just offer a nice stack of homemade bancakes to users who post cub porn.

I know this is a controversial deal, but now with the UK putting furaffinity on their watch list, there's a reason besides any of those petty justified debates.


----------



## Carenath (May 11, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I'm not offering childish remarks. (or, more accurately, was not intending to.)
> 
> I'm pointing out that filters may be something that doesn't have a priority whereas the user can put client side filters on artists and block it out right now.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, my mistake, I read what you said the wrong way.



CannonFodder said:


> ^Graeme you got turned down, they don't want your help get over it.


You know, at least he offered, that's more than you appear to have done.



Crysix Fousen said:


> 70% of the time they get locked


70% of the time users intentionally derail them with pointless diatribe and side-comments.

Edit: Im going to lock this now.. before it turns into another cub-porn debate shitfest.


----------

